# Jon boat trails banning A-rig



## wwright713 (Sep 30, 2013)

Most Jon boat trails allowed A-rig because the larger BFL and FLW trails were allowing it. Will the opposite be the same for the 2014 season? I believe so. Looking ahead, anglers that relied on the A-rig last season will have to adapt back to their old methods of fishing. With confidence gained on A-rig and most throwing it all day, how long will it take for those anglers to regain confidence in old faithfuls? Only time will tell!!!! For me personally it will take no time because I may have thrown it only a handful of times. You???


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 30, 2013)

And for those club leaders, what are your thoughts? Will you vote to ban?


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2013)

I do not do the tournaments but have/do/and will throw an A-Rig. What would be the reasoning to ban it? If everyone can go to the store and buy them would it not be as fair to allow them as not to allow them? 
Just questions


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 30, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> Most Jon boat trails allowed A-rig because the larger BFL and FLW trails were allowing it. Will the opposite be the same for the 2014 season? I believe so. Looking ahead, anglers that relied on the A-rig last season will have to adapt back to their old methods of fishing. With confidence gained on A-rig and most throwing it all day, how long will it take for those anglers to regain confidence in old faithfuls? Only time will tell!!!! For me personally it will take no time because I may have thrown it only a handful of times. You???



I am pretty much the same as you on this, a hand full of times here also. I will throw it on the lakes we fish with shad. Lakes that don,t not so much. I could care less ether way


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 30, 2013)

j_seph said:


> I do not do the tournaments but have/do/and will throw an A-Rig. What would be the reasoning to ban it? If everyone can go to the store and buy them would it not be as fair to allow them as not to allow them?
> Just questions



The FLW will be banning it due to the competitive nature of fishing. Not word for word but you can google their reasoning to research more if interested in knowing why. From what ive heard it is being looked at like trolling which is and always has been a no no in bass tournament fishing, also boaters are stacking up in the same spot on the lake at the same time fishing. Which you would almost never see previously. As far as Jon boat clubs banning it, we usually follow the rules of the larger trails in order to keep almost everyone happy. What works for them seems to work well for us....


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 30, 2013)

It has also been taken to the extreme in my opinion. When someone has two or three umbrella rigs tied together. Also it has been reported that several professional fisherman had to go to hospital due to shoulder problems... LOL


----------



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> It has also been taken to the extreme in my opinion. When someone has two or three umbrella rigs tied together. Also it has been reported that several professional fisherman had to go to hospital due to shoulder problems... LOL


That was my thought when you mentioned like trolling. When I troll my butt gets sore from sitting and riding, when I throw A-rig it gets tiring in the arms and hands


----------



## BCPuma (Sep 30, 2013)

*It's nice to keep it simple*

Personally I think A-Rigs and baitfish noise generators are a little over the top, but they probably can make for a more productive day.  And why not allow live bait since it can be purchased in stores too?  Also done my fair share of trolling in days past and enjoyed sitting and watching the scenery pass by.  And more often than not it was actually hard not to have a productive day trolling and that's probably why it isn't allowed.


----------



## spud (Sep 30, 2013)

Will a double fluke rig be banned next? I think it's a bunch ado about nothing.


----------



## wwright713 (Oct 3, 2013)

Great question!! I know that some of the FLW leagues are still allowed to throw it but they will be limited to 5 spinners and 5 baits but only allows 3 hooks.


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 3, 2013)

spud said:


> Will a double fluke rig be banned next? I think it's a bunch ado about nothing.



B.A.S.S. has banned all multi bait rigs such as A-rig, dual fluke, jig and drop shot worm, etc. 

A-rigs are a good tool for someone who can't put fish in the boat. If you want to be a tourney fisherman and show off your fishing prowess do it one bait at a time like the pros.

My 2c worth.....


----------



## Shane B. (Oct 3, 2013)

Who cares ? Let em throw it ! I don't believe you can catch a big bag on it  where I do most of my tx fishing anyhow!


----------



## LIPS (Oct 3, 2013)

Shane B. said:


> Who cares ? Let em throw it ! I don't believe you can catch a big bag on it  where I do most of my tx fishing anyhow!



Ditto


----------



## spud (Oct 3, 2013)

Mr.Perron I have seen you fish in tournaments, you catch um like the pros do.


----------



## Randall (Oct 3, 2013)

Where I fished this year it wasn't a factor.  But east of Atlanta it would have been a different story. I say ban it. I am a fan of one rod, one bait fishing in tournaments so it helps separate more skilled fishermen from the ones that need multiple baits to get a fish to eat what's on the end of the line.


----------



## wwright713 (Oct 3, 2013)

Shane B. said:


> Who cares ? Let em throw it ! I don't believe you can catch a big bag on it  where I do most of my tx fishing anyhow!



It was a large factor in the tx trails on this side of town, but ill continue to fish the way I do regardless of decision. Ill continue to ribbit my way throughout the season!!


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 4, 2013)

spud said:


> Mr.Perron I have seen you fish in tournaments, you catch um like the pros do.



Thanks for the "shout out" spud. I have had some good days fishing tourneys. Fishing is a lot like NASCAR, nobody wins them all but if you're consistent through the year, at the end of the season you'll be in the hunt for the fish-off.

As for A-rigs, Tim Horton summed it up pretty well when he said on his show. "If you only get to fish a few times a year, throw an A-rig 'cause you will definitely catch fish with it.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Oct 4, 2013)

Instead of banning the A-rig because some people are doing really well with it I would suggest learning how to catch fish on it.  The bait does NOT work in all situations.  Anyone who throws it is NOT going to instantly and magically catch fish with it.  It is nothing but another new bait.  It rarely produces more then one fish per cast.

By taking the route of banning it you set a pattern that anytime a new bait comes out and is producing really well for others it should be banned.  We should of banned the chatterbait the year it made it's debut and the mop jig should of been gone as well if this is how you feel.

I was for banning it when it first came out but after a couple of seasons I don't see the need.  I was beat a few times this spring by it but oh well.  I had 10 of them in the boat and 200 swimbaits but I didn't throw them.  TH=hat was my fault.  

I have no skin in the game anymore as I am 1200 miles away but banning it is not the answer.  If you want to see something amazing have a tournament where every team throws the exact same rig and the exact same baits.  I am willing to bet you will see the same teams doing well over and over and the same teams do poorly.  A few teams would do well here and there.  Point is it's not always the bait but the little things you do with the bait that makes it catch fish.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 4, 2013)

^ I agree 100% with Matt!!!


----------



## TJBassin (Oct 5, 2013)

First this is jon boat fishing not the flw or bass. If someone has the shoulders to throw it all day go for it. I havent seen it make a difference in tournaments I have fished. I own one myself but if i get beat by it oh well. i wish I had confidence in it.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 9, 2013)

It seems its harder on the fish getting foul hooked and such, then it is on the fisherman throwing it all day long, Thats my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 11, 2013)

Dixie will not ban it. What I have learned is there folks who learn how to catch fish on it and those that can't  catch fish on it. The folks that can't catch fish on it don't like it. It's like swimbait fishing, I can't catch fish on it but others catch hawgs on it. Swimbait fishing is not my style. It's mimicking a live bait fish, and some of them are darn close to the real thing. But I would never want to abolish them from a tourney. And I don't care what Tim Horton said, they do not catch fish all year round. There are key times when they are magical and times when you are just wasting your time. Bottom line is, it's just another "tool" that us humans have created to trick fish into biting. As far as tourneys go, you either figure it out, or get beat by it. But it is in no way a catch all lure.


----------



## wwright713 (Oct 12, 2013)

I definitely agree bsanders ^^ It is not a catch all bait. It is also not for everyone. I did not start the post to upset folks as some messages above seem to be stated with anger. This is a question and answer post for your opinions on the subject. Thanks for your opinions


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 13, 2013)

It's another bait everyone has to learn to fish, no different then any other bait. The shine will wear off with time. The points winners of hvba were and are strong opponents of it. So my point is, these guys won a points championship that is set up for consistently putting 5 fish in the boat and they did it without throwing the arig. This isn't the pros, so we shouldn't be treated that way. I too was lobbying to have it banned from hvba season before last after getting spanked by it and refusing to join the hoopla, what did I do?? Took many trips out last winter and taught myself how to fish it. Like Matt said, there is more to it then just cast and reel.


----------



## wwright713 (Oct 18, 2013)

In my opinion you are right Steve; Different baits and setups for shallow and flat fishing. Other bait and setup for deeper fishing and on occasion you can flip flop between the two in the same area. BUT it is and always will be just a CAST AND REEL oh and you can pause it if you want to get "tricky" with it bait. I like the Arig and know how to use it. I didn't get beat this season with an Arig I beat myself by not putting the right fish in the boat so that takes me out of the don't like it so ban it category Matt spoke of. I personally think and have always thought one bait one hook. Even when I threw the Arig the few times I did, it just didn't feel like fishing. I throw a rig similar to that deep sea fishing to catch bait fish and the. Hook one bait fish on one hook. It's just not fishing to me....


----------



## Jsppayne22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just to play devils advocate here, if one bait one hook rule, then topwater plugs, jerkbaits, and swim baits should have the treble hooks removed and replaced with a single hook.  You see it often that these lures can produce multiple fish at the same time.  But if it is a three hook limit, then these should be limited to one treble hook.  I dont fish tournaments so it doesn't matter to me but found this to be an interesting topic and one for good discussion.


----------



## Brine (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't think it belongs in tournament fishing. That said, I won't give my money back after winning with it, and if it's allowed, I'm gunna use it. 

To me, it isn't a number of hooks issue, it's a number of lures issue. I think 1 lure should be the standard. By lure I mean 1 object the fish can bite and be hooked. 

Technically, an umbrella rig with only one of the baits having a hook(s) would qualify.


----------



## druark (Oct 25, 2013)

Brine said:


> I don't think it belongs in tournament fishing. That said, I won't give my money back after winning with it, and if it's allowed, I'm gunna use it.
> 
> We both know you only catch fish with a net!


----------



## Brine (Oct 26, 2013)

druark said:


> We both know you only catch fish with a net!



I believe you left out the word MAN at the end of that. My back thanks you for all the scooping you did for me last season.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 26, 2013)

hahaha


----------

